# Wet Bolt Grease Hole Orientation



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I seem to remember that some of those who had installed wet bolt kits recommended a particular orientation on where the grease hole in the bolt ended up. What direction should that hole be clocked at?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Place it on the load side. Then when you pump in the grease it pushes into the tight area of the load side to the non loaded side of the bushing.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Please define load side for me. I thought the loaded area of the bolt in the spring bushing would be the bottom.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

thefulminator said:


> Please define load side for me. I thought the loaded area of the bolt in the spring bushing would be the bottom.


Not exactly the 6 o'clock position as the springs do not load straight up. The hole should point toward the spring as the load will be at an angle maybe 30 to 45 degrees from BDC.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

This may be a dumb question, but what are you talking about? I'm not familiar with Wet Bolts Grease Holes.

Are these shackle bolts for the suspension?


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

duggy said:


> This may be a dumb question, but what are you talking about? I'm not familiar with Wet Bolts Grease Holes.
> 
> Are these shackle bolts for the suspension?


Yup.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

duggy said:


> This may be a dumb question, but what are you talking about? I'm not familiar with Wet Bolts Grease Holes.
> 
> Are these shackle bolts for the suspension?


The standard shackle bolt on most trailers has at best a nylon bushing and at worst just a dry mild steel bolt rubbing on the spring steel. These wear and can fail at the worst possible time. There are kits that you can purchase that adds bronze bushing and/or greaseable bolts that cuts down on the wear and tear.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

duggy said:


> This may be a dumb question, but what are you talking about? I'm not familiar with Wet Bolts Grease Holes.
> 
> Are these shackle bolts for the suspension?


I installed this kit,

EZ-Flex

which came with bronze bushings and zerk fittings for greasing, which I do once a year. My trailer had barely 2,000 miles on it and all original plastic bushings were worn out. The EZ-Flex mechanism also helps taming road bumps.

This was the best mod done after I saw the condition of the original bushings.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

On my particular 21RS, I couldn't use the ez-flex without doing the axle flip too. The equalizer used on the 21RS doesn't match the ez-flex hole pattern and would have dropped my trailer about an inch. That in itself wouldn't have bothered me but it did violate the required clearance between the gas pipe under the trailer and the axles. The last thing I need is to hit a big bump and crack the gas line.

I ended up talking directly to trailair about their equa-flex system. The pattern for the large equa-flex was close enough but the rubber inside was for a much heavier trailer. The just happened to have some of the large equa-flex with rubber for lighter trailers (a combination they don't regularly sell) on hand.

In the attached image, the black is the original equalizer and the red is the equa-flex. The shape of the spring isn't exact. The locations of the shackle bolts are what is important. I will be installing them in about a week.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

thefulminator said:


> On my particular 21RS, I couldn't use the ez-flex without doing the axle flip too. The equalizer used on the 21RS doesn't match the ez-flex hole pattern and would have dropped my trailer about an inch. That in itself wouldn't have bothered me but it did violate the required clearance between the gas pipe under the trailer and the axles. The last thing I need is to hit a big bump and crack the gas line.
> 
> I ended up talking directly to trailair about their equa-flex system. The pattern for the large equa-flex was close enough but the rubber inside was for a much heavier trailer. The just happened to have some of the large equa-flex with rubber for lighter trailers (a combination they don't regularly sell) on hand.
> 
> In the attached image, the black is the original equalizer and the red is the equa-flex. The shape of the spring isn't exact. The locations of the shackle bolts are what is important. I will be installing them in about a week.


Yes, you are correct. It does require flipping the axle, which I did along with this EZ-Flex. It is raised by about 2" to 3" and that makes a lot of difference. I don't know why when I bought this trailer I overlooked the fact that it sat so low to ground. 
One thing I regret not doing is to replace the OEM leaf springs with aftermarket units. Hope these OEM springs will hold up for a few years.


----------

